# Ухудшающееся состояние. Обострение грыж L4-5, L5-S1 с секвестрацией и признаками стеноза



## Astelnov (6 Июн 2020)

Уважаемые доктора и участники форума! очень требуется консультация и помощь хоть в онлайн, хоть в офлайн режиме. 
краткое описание:
Мужчина, 32 года, проблемы со спиной последние 9 лет. МРТ 2011 года (но уже не могу найти) выявило протрузии и грыжи. Образ жизни - сидячий.  Обострения возникают несколько раз в году, но проходили после медикаментозной, мануальной, физио терапии. Активно начал заниматься улучшением своего самочувствия 2 года назад после длительного обострения. 
Причина обращения: 
Очередной обострение принесло новый характер боли, на МРТ признаки ухудшения, появились перманентные неприятные ощущения.
МРТ трактуют врачи по-разному даже в определении где именно секретирующая грыжа. 
по болевым ощущениям сейчас боли в спине в левой части (пояснично - крестцовый отдел), отдает в ягодицу (тугая боль), покалывания и мурашки в стопах, горят икры особенно вечером, невозможность выполнения простейших упражнений ЛФК на поясницу - сразу обострение, не могу долго ходить. 
Цель обращения: определить схему дальнейшего лечения. Понять действительно ли есть ухудшение по мрт. в каком отделе секретирующая грыжа и ее влияние на симптомы.
детали:

2018 год:
спина ноет после долгого сидения, после физ нагрузки приходится принимать обезболивающие, основные боли в момент изменения положения тела (вставая), спина болит после ходьбы или стоя. Обострение после игры в баскетбол на асфальте.
МРТ по ссылке - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iwRjl4h1qEUwgmgjMNnIeyoQDbTaHbtO/view
Протокол:
во вложении
краткое Заключение:
МР-картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника /остеохондроз/
дорзальных: протрузия L3-L4, грыжа L4-L5 диска c формированиеv диско-радикулярного конфликта слева,
грыжа L5-S1.

После обострения кардинально поменял образ жизни 
каждый день зарядка (гиперстензия, платка, растяжки, отжимания и тд)
каждый день более 10 к шагов в день
скинул 10 кг

обострения стали реже, спина почти не болела

2020:

появились покалывания в ногах, долго снова ходить невозможно, при любых поворотах и тд болит спина слева (поясница).  Растяжку на левую ногу делать невозможно - не стандартная боль в районе задней поверхности бедра (мышца как буд-то деревянная). 
МРТ:





						МРТСтельнов 2020.03.06.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				



Протокол:
во вложении
краткое заключение:
Признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.
Левосторонняя нисходящая (с секвестрацией) грыжа диска L4-L5 с признаками латерального стеноза.
Грыжа диска L5-S1.

Параллельно есть другое описание МРТ где секретирующую грыжу описывают уже в другом отделе и не видят отрицательной динамики с 2018 годом

На уровне L4-5 на фоне диффузного дорсального выстояния диска до 0,3 см, визуализируется задняя левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа диска, по типу экструзии, размерами до 0,5 см и гипертрофированные фасеточные суставы, которые в сочетании значительно суживают левое корешковое отверстие (корешок L4) и правый латеральный карман (корешок L5), умеренно суживают правое корешковое отверстие, без динамики от 2018г.
На уровне L5-S1 визуализируется задняя диффузная грыжа диска, размерами до 0,5 см, с признаками секвестрации и каудального смещения до 0,6 см, и гипертрофированные фасеточные суставы, которые в сочетании, минимально компримируют прилежащие отделы дурального мешка, значительно суживают правое, умеренно суживают левое корешковые отверстия, без динамики от 2018г.
Визуализируются терминальные отделы спинного мозга (заканчивается на уровне Th12-L1) и элементы конского хвоста. Спинной мозг имеет правильное расположение, однородную структуру, ровные контуры, нормальный диаметр. Корешки спинномозговых нервов и элементы конского хвоста имеют типичный ход, нормальные размеры и форму.
*Заключение*
МР картина умеренных дегенеративных изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, с преимущественным поражением сегментов L3-S1, спондилоартроз, спондилез, ретролистез L5 позвонка, дегенеративного генеза. Протрузия диска на уровне L3-4. Грыжи дисков, значительное комбинированное сужение корешковых отверстий на уровнях L4-S1, признаки значительного сужения левого латерального кармана на уровне L4-5. Без изменений в динамике от 11.11.2018г.


пожалуйста, помогите разобраться!


----------



## Astelnov (6 Июн 2020)

краткое сравнение МРТ 2018 - сверху


----------



## La murr (6 Июн 2020)

@Astelnov, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2020)

> Очередной обострение принесло новый характер боли,
> по болевым ощущениям сейчас боли в спине в левой части (пояснично - крестцовый отдел), отдает в ягодицу (тугая боль), покалывания и мурашки в стопах, горят икры особенно вечером, невозможность выполнения простейших упражнений ЛФК на поясницу - сразу обострение, не могу долго ходить.


А мурашки и горят - это больше слева или одинаково с двух сторон?


> Цель обращения: определить схему дальнейшего лечения. Понять действительно ли есть ухудшение по мрт. в каком отделе секретирующая грыжа и ее влияние на симптомы
> ....появились покалывания в ногах, долго снова ходить невозможно, при любых поворотах и тд болит спина слева (поясница).  Растяжку на левую ногу делать невозможно - не стандартная боль в районе задней поверхности бедра (мышца как буд-то деревянная).


С когда обострение и что сделано?


> ....Левосторонняя нисходящая (с секвестрацией) грыжа диска L4-L5 с признаками латерального стеноза.
> ...На уровне L4-5 на фоне диффузного дорсального выстояния диска до 0,3 см, визуализируется задняя левосторонняя парамедианная грыжа диска, по типу экструзии, размерами до 0,5 см и гипертрофированные фасеточные суставы, которые в сочетании значительно суживают левое корешковое отверстие (корешок L4) и правый латеральный карман (корешок L5), умеренно суживают правое корешковое отверстие, без динамики от 2018г.



Тут одинаково описано.


> ...Грыжа диска L5-S1.
> ....На уровне L5-S1 визуализируется задняя диффузная грыжа диска, размерами до 0,5 см, с признаками секвестрации и каудального смещения до 0,6 см, и гипертрофированные фасеточные суставы, которые в сочетании, минимально компримируют прилежащие отделы дурального мешка, значительно суживают правое, умеренно суживают левое корешковые отверстия, без динамики от 2018г.
> Визуализируются терминальные отделы спинного мозга (заканчивается на уровне Th12-L1) и элементы конского хвоста. Спинной мозг имеет правильное расположение, однородную структуру, ровные контуры, нормальный диаметр. Корешки спинномозговых нервов и элементы конского хвоста имеют типичный ход, нормальные размеры и форму.





Тут подробнее, но тоже одинаково.
Насчет секвестрации можно и поспорить, но это ничего не меняет.

Тут важно что болит. Оперировать или нет не по снимкам определяют и не по наличию секвестра.

Подробно опишите, что и как болит и что и как сделано.


----------



## Astelnov (7 Июн 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам за ответ.

Последнее обострение в мае 2020 5-го числа.
Болела поясница так, что не мог разогнаться нормально. Ходил на согнутых ногах. (8 балов из 10)
10 дней аркоксии 90 и 20 дней мидокалма помогли сильную боль унять.
Но последствия остались.
Как раз покалывания в ногах. И постоянная давящая боль в спине (2-3 балла), ухудшается после прогулок и любых упражнений. Сами снимки 06.03.2020 - до обострения.

По снимкам
Один доктор описал, действительно, что 2018 и 2020 одинаковые.
Это как раз независимое описание, которое я делал в другой клинике. Но почему этот доктор описывает секвестрацию на l5-s1, а в других вложениях из клиники где делал мрт врачи говорят по l4-l5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2020)

Не вижу описание про секвестры 4-5.
Все пишут про грыжи на 4-5 и 5-1, последний прибавил про секвестр 5-1, не могу с ним согласиться, учитывая что боли слева, то скорее всего причина боли 4-5.


----------



## Astelnov (7 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не вижу описание про секвестры 4-5.
> Все пишут про грыжи на 4-5 и 5-1, последний прибавил про секвестр 5-1, не могу с ним согласиться, учитывая что боли слева, то скорее всего причина боли 4-5.



Вот ещё описание из вложения. Это мрт 2020 года.
Один врач говорит никакой лфк, пресс вообще нельзя напрягать, и срочно к нейрохирургу. 
Другой говорит делайте лфк, хотите и тд. 


На уровне L4-L5 определяется парамедианная влево грыжа диска шириной основания 10мм,
выступающая в позвоночный канал на 5,5мм, с миграцией вещества диска каудально на 9мм , суживат
латеральный канал спинномозгового нерва. 
На уровне L5-S1 определяется диффузная грыжа диска , выступающая в позвоночный канал на 5мм,
компремирует дуральный мешок, суживает межпозвонковые отверстия. 
Передняя и задняя продольная связки не утолщены. Желтые связки не гипертрофированы. 
Позвоночный канал не сужен. 
Контуры дурального мешка четко дифференцированы. Конус спинного мозга расположен на уровне L1 и
разделяется на корешковые нити конского хвоста, структуры его четкие однородные.
Ликворные пространства проходимы.
Дугоотросчатые суставы с краевыми заострениями.

Заключение: 
Признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. 
Левосторонняя нисходящая (с секвестрацией) грыжа диска L4-L5 с признаками латерального стеноза. 
Грыжа диска L5-S1.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2020)

> На уровне L4-L5 определяется парамедианная влево грыжа диска шириной основания 10мм,
> выступающая в позвоночный канал на 5,5мм, с миграцией вещества диска каудально на 9мм , суживат
> латеральный канал спинномозгового нерва.


Миграция не есть секвестр. Секвестр не показание к операции, а начало процесса резорбции. Показание к операции - клиника.


> Один врач говорит никакой ЛФК, пресс вообще нельзя напрягать, и срочно к нейрохирургу.
> Другой говорит делайте ЛФК, хотите и т.д.


А спросите у врача, если гимнастика для тех кто лежит в реанимации. Есть! Значит и для боли в спине есть.
Только он прав в том, что вы хотите напрягать пресс зачем-то, а надо делать сперва лечебную, потом восстановительную, а уж потом тренировочную гимнастику. А Вы, как все, хотите сразу кубики на животе.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2020)

Жалко, что не читаете соседние темы, там все есть. Но и тут с удовольствием размещу объяснения по ЛФК.
Советую прочитать.
А там и гимнастику дадим по этапам.


На _*лечебном этапе*_*,* приступают к _лечебным методикам ЛФК_ сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. При _постельном режиме_ комплекс лечебной гимнастики выполняется в постели. Комплекс сводиться к расслабляющим упражнениям, выполняемым практически без движения в позвоночнике с задачей добиться расслабления напряженных мышц позвоночника и конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходного положения - лежа на спине с согнутыми в коленных и тазобедренных суставах ногами. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси, что способствует декомпрессии межпозвонкового диска, нервных корешков и сосудов. Упражнения, вызывающие боль, следует ограничить по амплитуде, по степени мышечного напряжения или исключить совсем. Если же боль очень значительна, то начинать занятия следует, лишь по прохождении наиболее острого периода, лучше оставить позвоночник в покое на несколько лишних дней, чем заставлять себя заниматься гимнастикой через силу, что лишь затягивает выздоровление. При движениях руками и ногами, не следует допускать увеличения поясничного лордоза, так как это может усилить болевой синдром, часто для решения этой проблемы вполне достаточно подложить под колени мягкий валик. Упражнения выполняются сериями по 5-10 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления.
На _палатном режиме_, при некотором снижении интенсивности болей упражнения можно выполнять как в постели, так и в гимнастическом зале. При организации «дневного стационара», в случае отсутствия гимнастического зала вполне достаточно выполнять комплексы этого этапа в домашних условиях, на полу, используя для этого гимнастический коврик или обычный ковер. Обычно, для правильного выполнения комплекса достаточно указать пациенту на особенности выполнения. В комплекс следует осторожно включать изометрические упражнения для тренировки мышц брюшного пресса и больших ягодичных мышц, мышц плечевого пояса, в конечностях превалируют динамические движения. Все упражнения, так же выполняются из исходного положения - лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и из положения в упоре на коленях. В положении на животе для уменьшения поясничного лордоза, необходимо во время упражнений подложить мягкий валик под живот. Динамические упражнения выполняются сериями по 10-15 повторений, 3-5 раз в день. Темп выполнения упражнений - медленный. Амплитуда до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Изометрические упражнения, 2-4 повторения с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с.


На* восстановительном этапе *переходят к _восстановительным методикам ЛФК_, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка в непораженных отделах, а в пораженных отделах, до уровня появления и удержания болевого синдрома на этом уровне, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительного комплекса ЛФК служит отсутствие болевого синдрома, в положении лежа, стоя, при обычной повседневной нагрузке по самообслуживанию и выполнению лечебного комплекса. В связи с переводом на _общий режим_, упражнения восстановительного комплекса выполняются в домашних условиях, а при наличии и в зале ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений выполняют из исходных положений лежа на спине, на боку, на животе и в коленно-кистевом положении. Методики направлены на увеличение подвижности в конечностях, укрепление мышц спины, живота, мобилизацию в пораженных отделах. Следует отметить, что при нестабильности в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте и при корешковом синдроме, упражнения на мобилизацию выполняются в соседних отделах и сегментах. Количество повторений динамических упражнений в конечностях необходимо довести до 15-20, 2-3 раза в день, темп и амплитуду выполнения упражнений можно постепенно увеличивать до максимальных. Наращивания силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изометрических упражнений, 5-6 повторений с удержанием напряжения по 4-6 с. С целью мобилизации в пораженном позвоночном двигательном сегменте выполняют упражнения с кифозированием и лордозированием отдела.


Для _*профилактического этапа*_*,* основными являются _профессионально-тренирующие комплексы ЛФК,_ для которых характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. Главная задача добиться автоматизма поддержания осанки, в положении сидя и стоя, и соблюдение рационального двигательного режима в ходьбе, и при наклонах. Именно поэтому в систему упражнений включаются упражнения из исходных положений и лежа, и сидя, и стоя, в том числе и в наклоне. Количество повторений упражнений увеличивается до 15-20, 2-3 занятия в неделю, а при возможности ежедневно. В этом периоде добавляется задача увеличения подвижности позвоночного столба в целом. Однако упражнения, направленные на решение этой задачи, следует проводить осторожно и в облегченных исходных положениях, лежа или сидя. Количество повторений, темп и амплитуда постепенно увеличиваются до максимальных.
В качестве тренирующих комплексов способствующих функциональному восстановлению и развитию функциональных возможностей (резервов) организма возможно использование специализированной функциональной гимнастики направленной на развитие психомоторной саморегуляции (различные восточные практики). Из средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание, к специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на силовых тренажерах. Как правило, эта группа упражнений требует специальных условий и выполняется в залах ЛФК и фитнес - клубах. Программы таких тренировок направлены преимущественно на стабилизацию места поражения и развитие силы и физической выносливости мышц ног, живота, рук и шеи. Динамические упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) и сидя, для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник. Критерием адекватности тренирующей гимнастики служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при интенсивной и разнообразной профессиональной физической деятельности.

На всех этапах реабилитационных мероприятий комплексы лечебных, восстановительных и тренировочных упражнений должны быть специализированными и выполнение их – дозировано. Чем интенсивнее нагрузка, тем больше выражена ответная реакция организма, тем быстрее и эффективнее процесс восстановления функционального состояния позвоночника и выше работоспособность человека. При этом следует помнить, что критерием адекватности физической нагрузки служит отсутствие болевого синдрома в момент и после тренировок и физиологическая реакция на неё.


----------



## Astelnov (10 Июн 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Жалко, что не читаете соседние темы, там все есть. Но и тут с удовольствием размещу объяснения по ЛФК.
> Советую прочитать.
> А там и гимнастику дадим по этапам.


Спасибо большое за детали! ЛФК начал делать с врачом инструктором! Уже второй уровень, судя по этому описанию


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Миграция не есть секвестр. Секвестр не показание к операции, а начало процесса резорбции. Показание к операции - клиника.
> 
> А спросите у врача, если гимнастика для тех кто лежит в реанимации. Есть! Значит и для боли в спине есть.
> Только он прав в том, что вы хотите напрягать пресс зачем-то, а надо делать сперва лечебную, потом восстановительную, а уж потом тренировочную гимнастику. А Вы, как все, хотите сразу кубики на животе.


 Спасибо большое за ответ! Пошёл изучать что такое резорбция!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2020)

Astelnov написал(а):


> ЛФК начал делать с врачом инструктором! Уже второй уровень, судя по этому описанию


Не спешите.


----------

